

Twitter Lists embeddable js widget from TweetGrid - jazzychad
http://tweetgrid.com/widget/listwidget.php

======
jazzychad
The TweetGrid _search_ widget is now installed on hundreds of websites and
just cleared 6 million pageviews in October. I figured it would be handy to
have a similar widget available for Twitter Lists.

